# Weekend pics thread



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

Last nights dinner...Rev Marvin chicken, grilled squash and zuchhs, and garlic bread.






dogs for lunch, then butts on later.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks great cappy


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 23, 2006)

Man,
You are living the good life today.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 23, 2006)

I love me some Marvin's chicken.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks good Jimmy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice lookin chicken, nothin like the rev's slather on some chicken


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice cappy! Hey post some pics of todays dogs!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

will do!

Just about stepped on a snake...that's put a damper on my day.
Stupid snakes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks great Captain.  I just received a case of Rev. Marvin's sauce on Wednesday.  I'll try some this weekend.  Did you use it straight out of the bottle or did you doctor it up a little with a little honey perhaps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

for me straight on the thighs...that said, the Rev/Honey combo is my favorite chicken wing of all time...I use it on thighs a lot.

Here's dogs and quick nachos for the game..

This is football food...

Go Heels!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd eat that! Looks great Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2006)

you'd eat it with the slaw on there?


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, I just rolled out of bed (Nick, before you accuse me of being lazy, consider the time difference) and am having my first cup of coffee lookin' at Finney's breakfast and the Cap'n's lunch. I'd be hungry if I wasn't so hungover. A late night with a couple of buddies who stopped by on a return from a successful moose hunt. That required a lot of Knob Creek.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Sep 23, 2006)

Good stuff, that Knob Creek.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you'd eat it with the slaw on there?


You better believe it!



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Wow, I just rolled out of bed (Nick, before you accuse me of being lazy, consider the time difference) and am having my first cup of coffee lookin' at Finney's breakfast and the Cap'n's lunch. I'd be hungry if I wasn't so hungover. A late night with a couple of buddies who stopped by on a return from a successful moose hunt. That required a lot of Knob Creek.
> 
> Griff



If it's a 6 hour time difference your off the hook, 5 or less ..........................


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

Moose...It's whats for dinner  
What does that taste like?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

Food looks good Capt. 
I am not sure about the coleslaw dogs though


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 23, 2006)

Slaw on dogs is great.  Started eating them like that when I worked in DC and bought dogs off the street venders.  I likes them there pics Cappy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Moose...It's whats for dinner
> *What does that taste like*?



Moose!  [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":4auvdhjv]Moose...It's whats for dinner
> *What does that taste like*?



Moose!  [smilie=a_happyme.gif][/quote:4auvdhjv]

Not to be a smarta$$, but moose tastes a lot like caribou. Both taste like very mild deer.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Now that's a dog Cap!  

I'm hooked on those


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a smarta$$, but moose tastes a lot like caribou. Both taste like very mild deer.

Griff[/quote:6pudfvgq]

I was worried you were gonna say that it tastes like chicken!


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure whether to post here or in the American Classic thread, but tonight I cooked another American Classic, the surf n' turf. Last night on the way home from work I stopped at the butcher shop and he had prime beef ternderloin. So I bought two 8oz. filets. Today I found some prawns (I know I should be flogged because they're farmed shrimp). Here's the results.

Here's how we started.





Spuds and onions frying.

















Sorry, the obgligtory sliced picture wasn't in focus but you can see the color.

Griff



Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 24, 2006)

Ooooooh Yeah Yeah Yeah YEAH!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

Griff, I'm coming to your house. Man that looks great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 24, 2006)

ummm prime loin...I don't even know if I would have cooked it!


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

Man Griff, that looked great.
How'd you like the Rev's on the shrimp?  I love it (but all opinions welcome).


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 24, 2006)

Man Griff, you sure can do wonders with beef and shrimp.


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Last nights dinner...Rev Marvin chicken, grilled squash and zuchhs, and garlic bread
> dogs for lunch, then butts on later.




Dang Cappy nice loking food layout there !!


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> How'd you like the Rev's on the shrimp?  I love it (but all opinions welcome).



The Rev's hot sauce and grilled shrimp are a marriage made in heaven.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ummm prime loin...I don't even know if I would have cooked it!



I know what you mean Cap'n. The butcher doesn't always have prime filets. Yesterday as I was driving away, I thought I should have bought a third one for tartar.

Griff


----------

